# Injectable anadrol without harsh solvents?



## Littlebigguy

Can anyone out there please help me out ? I’m looking for a anadrol recipe without the use of eo and gaulcol . Is there one that exist ?  I have 5 grams of anadrol and I would like to make up 100ml at either 50mg or 25mg , I’ll do witch ever is possible without the harsh solvents.


----------



## KingLinc

You just need to get it hot enough. You don’t need any harsh chemicals. That stuff is poison


----------

